# Some Nice JD Tractor Auction



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Going to this auction tomorrow to give me something to do. Should be interesting to see what they are bringing. If there is a specific piece someone wants a price on, they have the catalog up, just give me the number and I will try my best to get the price it goes for. I always track the high ticket items. Will post the results.

http://www.teitsworth.com A&J Farm Equipment Dispersal Auction


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like lots of nice usable equipment.....I have a call in about item #180....JD450 DD drill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drill is a 13 without grass seed attachment. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Prices are up at their website. Was a good auction. It was nice they held it in the shop.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Land Prices

Parcel 1 - $2.3 mil

Parcel 2 - $8500/acre

Parcel 3 - $6500/acre

Parcel 4 - $8500/acre

Parcel 5 - $9000/acre

Parcel 6 - $7250/acre


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, pretty good prices with all things considered.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

The tractors prices are still up there. I can't say for the tillage cause I don't track the large stuff. Land seemed high but then again I don't know the area. Could be a great buy for all I know.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The JD450 seemed to be la little low in price.....I would love to find one in that range....maybe a little more for a 10 foot, grass seed attachment, and very good press wheels with no to little rust. Seem to be cheaper in some areas and high as the devil in Wisconsin.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Land Prices
> 
> Parcel 1 - $2.3 mil
> 
> ...


Good grief. You suppose the gas wells had something to do with the price of the land or what? The place was nice according to the auction listing, but I didn't think it was that nice.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

6125 said:


> Good grief. You suppose the gas wells had something to do with the price of the land or what? The place was nice according to the auction listing, but I didn't think it was that nice.


You would think that but the gas and mineral rights were sold off years ago, so you are just buying land.


----------

